# MK4 Master Cylinder Bleed Screw Location?



## bcruze (Jan 23, 2002)

I've got a mushy pedal after flushing my brakes and I keep seeing posts advising to 'bleed the master cylinder' as well as the lines and ABS (which I have done). I simply don't see where to bleed the master cylinder...supposedly there are two nipples...


























The two 'black' holes are for the reservoir, the two threaded holes are for the lines going to the ABS module, and the single hole is for the reservoir retaining pin...what am I missing here? I searched to no avail.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOuDEiwiozQ

This can be done on the car. Follow the video but use the peddle to move the cylinder. You may want to put something under the peddle to prevent it from going to the floor.


----------

